# F.I.E. titan 25 auto



## TwiztedMetal (May 28, 2012)

I recently had a 25 auto given to me that I was told was no longer a firing gun. I noticed that the firing pin would not move. After taking a soft punch and tapping the pin from the breech side it freed up and it will fire rounds. I was hoping someone could tell me how to take the pin out so I can do a good cleaning on it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Try a google search for "F.I.E. titan 25 auto dissasembly". Worked for my Mak.


----------

